# Yamaha 5830 OSD of Setup Menu



## amco (Feb 7, 2011)

Page 10 of my vintage Yamaha HTR 5830 User Manual shows the connection of an external video monitor to the Monitor Out socket. I understood that this would enable display of the OSD setup menu, but I cannot get it to work.

Please help: how to display the setup menu on any monitor, as truly the menu descriptions and options are just too hard to decipher on the front panel display, especially in daylight, almost impossible !!!

Finally, what in fact is the use for the Monitor Out ?!?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

[email protected], I have the HTR-5730. I only use it for streaming music from a laptop in the dining room.

Monitor out = display video from cable box, dvd/blu-ray player, mini PC, desktop PC, or game console. The video source(s) have to be connected to the HTR or AVR. In that situation, the TV is just a monitor and the HTR/AVR is the video hub.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Monitor In = TV is the video hub and only sending audio to the AVR/HTR.


----------



## amco (Feb 7, 2011)

BP1Fanatic said:


> [email protected], I have the HTR-5730. I only use it for streaming music from a laptop in the dining room.
> 
> Monitor out = display video from cable box, dvd/blu-ray player, mini PC, desktop PC, or game console. The video source(s) have to be connected to the HTR or AVR. In that situation, the TV is just a monitor and the HTR/AVR is the video hub.


Thanks, but as I understand you, the monitor OUT is just a video pass-through.
No mention of if and how to view the system configuration menu on a monitor ?!?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Correct. When you connect cable boxes, game consoles, blu-ray players, or mini PC to an AVR, the TV becomes a monitor just like a monitor with desktop computer. The problem lies with how you connect everything. If the TV is connected to the AVR by HDMI, then all the other sources have to be connected by HDMI too.


----------

